# Puerto Vallarta - Mexico December 2021



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Photos of my Christmas holiday in Puerto Vallarta, feel free to ask questions

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Puerto Vallarta


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Marina by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Los Arcos de Mismaloya by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Puerto Vallarta by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------

